# Insertion Sort unstabile Situation



## aldimeola1122 (7. Feb 2012)

Hi an alle, 

Insertion Sort ist ein stabiles Sortierverfahren , aber es kann auch nicht stabil sein. 

Kann jemand mir eine Beispiel geben(nicht stabil) ? 

Ich habe den Unterschied zwischen _stabil _und _nicht stabil_ nicht verstanden. 

Hier gibt es eine Beispiel für _stabile _Insertion Sort 
Such- und Sortierverfahren

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Marcinek (7. Feb 2012)

In dem von dir geposteten links teht die antwort unter punkt 4 und auch eine tabelle mit stabilen und instabilen  

Falls die frage weiterhin besteht einfach melden


----------



## aldimeola1122 (7. Feb 2012)

Ja, das stimmt schon aber, 

Ich gebe dir eine Beispiel : 

unsere Schlüsselfolge : 17 66 11 85 29 53 29 42

Das sortieren wir mit Hilfe Insertion Sort : 

1.Schritt : 17 11 66 85 29 53 29 42 

2.Schritt : 11 17 66 85 29 53 29 42 

3.Schritt : 11 17 66 85 29 53 29 42

4.Schritt : 11 17 29 66 85 53 29 42

5.Schritt : 11 17 29 66 85 53 29 42

6.Schritt : 11 17 29 53 66 85 29 42

7.Schritt : 11 17 29 29 53 66 85 42

8.Schritt : 11 17 29 29 42 53 66 85

Also der Trick liegt bei Schlüsselfolge, da gibt es zwei Mal 29. 

Also woher weise ich,dass dieser Algortihmus stabil ist. 

Kann jemand mir ausführlich erklären?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Marcinek (7. Feb 2012)

Stabilität (Sortierverfahren) ? Wikipedia


----------

